#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست آی سی برد فرمتر پرینتر کانون 4043 به شماره 1AX00105S1996

## gahgahe

با سلام آقای اکبری آی سی برد فرمتر پرینتر کانون 4340 به شماره 1AX00105S1996 خدمتتون پیدا میشه

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
متاسفانه ندارم.با تشکر از شما

----------

*gahgahe*

----------

